# Sticky  **IF YOUR FISH IS SICK - READ THIS BEFORE STARTING A TOPIC**



## Fishgal

If you decide to post a question, keep in mind that the best way to get help/input from other forum members is to provide all the pertinent data in your post.

:!: What is the size and dimensions of your tank and what SPECIES of fish do you have? (This helps identify potential aggression or overstocking problems.)

:!: How long has it been set up? Is it CYCLED? (This can rule out cycling issues.)

:!: What are your water parameters: Temperature, ammonia (NH3/4), nitrite (NO2), pH, GH, KH and nitrate (NO3)? It's not sufficient to say that your water tests "okay" or "fine." Sometimes a misunderstanding about WATER CHEMISTRY requirements is the root of the problem. If you don't have TEST KITS, you should purchase them. In the meantime, your local fish store will probably test your water for you -- just be sure to get the actual results rather than just a "thumbs up".

:!: How long have you had the fish and what symptoms do they have? What do you FEED them? Have you introduced any new fish recently? What is your MAINTENANCE schedule, and what product/s (if any) do you use to neutralize chlorine or chloramines in your TAP WATER? (This helps to determine if a new disease has been introduced to the tank or if it's some kind of husbandry problem.)

:!: If you have something unusual to describe, post a photo if possible. Click HERE for instructions.

There are thousands of informative discussions archived here, many with photos and helpful links. Have you tried using the SEARCH function? There may also be an ARTICLE here that pertains to your query.

Lastly, we would be grateful if you let us know the outcome of the situation and what treatment worked or didn't. That way other members can learn from your experience! :wink:


----------

